# Horror Valentines Day Cards



## MrHalloween31

Hey I just put up some *horror themed Valentines Day Cards!* You are also able to download them in case you would like to email them to friends.

You can view them at: http://www.mrhalloween31.com/cards.html

Have fun and let me know what you think!

-*Mr. Halloween*
http://www.mrhalloween31.com


----------



## perdidoman

Man, You are sick. DAAAAUUUM : )


----------



## AngelEye

Those were COMPLETELY awesome! Love it love it love it!


----------



## MrHalloween31

Thank you. If I have time around each holiday I'll try to make new cards. Hallmark just isn't cutting it for me.


----------



## pandora

Those are hilarious!!


----------



## skrew2nite

Those are great...I wish I had seen them a couple of weeks ago. Keep up the good work.


----------

